# Excessive Paw Licking



## JacksonV (Jan 20, 2010)

My 2 year old V recently starting licking his paws all the time! I know it can be a number of things; more play time outside now that its nice out, sand at the beach, lake water, etc but when I look at them nothing seems to look abnormal. We give iom a bath with his usual soap after we take him to the beach. Maybe it is an allergy or sore from the sand... Does anyone have any suggestions on how to stop the licking? 

THANKS


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

If bitter spray works on your dog you can spray it on his paws. But sometimes doing something that draws attention to the area can just make it worse.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

This is probably not relevant, but you never know.

My dog started licking his paws all the time, couldn't find anything obvious. Then I remembered that because we were house training a puppy I had washed my kitchen floor with a strong cleaner (different from my normal detergent)to get rid of any urine smells.

We washed his feet in a diluted hibiscrub solution and that solved the problem.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, also, do you feed/weed your lawn? Lyme it? These will def irritate the paws. Can even burn them. Our neighbor just did it to their dog (accidentally of course). Thankful for our fence once again.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Check for ticks! We were on a hike with Riley once and she wouldn't stop messing with her foot. I looked between her toes and there was a tick latched on! Yuck!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

And if you still can't find anything and are still concerned...

Savannah had that, too. Try filling a glass or bowl with warm water and soak the paw up to the next joint for a moment or two. Nothing fancy. Savannah is always a bit suspicious of it, but will leave her paw there if I am holding it. 

I stumbled onto this about a year ago. She was licking her paws before one of our vet visits. He gave me some antiseptic solution to dilute in warm water to soak her paws. After the first time, I noticed just the warm water will typically take care of it if I notice the licking early. I'll use the solution if the licking gets really out of hand.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I have been told by the Vet this can be a sign of allergies.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

From my experience with Sophie, and as already mentioned above, paw licking can be a sign of an allergie. For us it was always food. But there are many other possible reasons.


----------

